# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تابعیت

## samani

سلام تو رو خدا کمک کنید تابعیت منو تو سایت دیپ کد یه چیز دیگه زدن نزدن ایرنی این مشکل من نیست مشکل دیگر بچه های مدرسه مون هست چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟ کد رو دارم اشکال نداره تایید نکنم ولی کد رو بزنم تو سنجش ثبت نام کنم؟؟؟

----------


## sepehrganji

سلام
تایید رو نزنید برید اداره آموزش پرورش فردا صبح تا درستش کنن

----------


## samani

> سلام
> تایید رو نزنید برید اداره آموزش پرورش فردا صبح تا درستش کنن


ببخشید تا 12 شب فردا وقت دارم درسته؟؟؟

----------


## sepehrganji

برای ثبت نام اول بله
ولی احتمال زیاد یا تمدید می کنن یا بازم تاریخ ثبت نام میزنن
شما برای محکم کاری عدم تاییدو بزن بعدش فردا صبح اول وقت برو اداره کاراتو درست کن

----------

